# New to Maadi



## hbhoj26 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi All 

I have just moved to Cairo last week and living in Maadi. I am looking to meet expats and join social groups to meet people. Looking to join a football group and any other social group. are there any social events that are coming up where i can go or any centres or websites that i can get information about joinning groups


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hbhoj26 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have just moved to Cairo last week and living in Maadi. I am looking to meet expats and join social groups to meet people. Looking to join a football group and any other social group. are there any social events that are coming up where i can go or any centres or websites that i can get information about joinning groups




Hello and Welcome in Egypt

Maadi is a hub of expats it wont take you long to find friends.

The BCA= British Community Association has a branch on Bort Said Rd..pop along there.


----------



## hbhoj26 (Jul 12, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hello and Welcome in Egypt
> 
> Maadi is a hub of expats it wont take you long to find friends.
> 
> The BCA= British Community Association has a branch on Bort Said Rd..pop along there.


Thank you maiden. are there many young expats here aged between 23-28 years of age that i can meet ?????


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hbhoj26 said:


> Thank you maiden. are there many young expats here aged between 23-28 years of age that i can meet ?????




Sorry I dont go very often and of course as it's summer lots of people leave Cairo however in the winter every second Tuesday evening is quiz night and there are always a huge mixed bag of ages then.

It will be much easier for you to meet people once the summer is over and schools are open,


----------

